# I have got Student visa but I didnt attend to my School



## ahm_anw83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dear ,

I have got Student visa to study in USA but I didnt attend to my School, so what will happend?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What exactly do you mean?:
1) you traveled to the US with your visa, but once you were there you didn't go to school?
2) you got the visa, but never went to the US

When did you get this visa?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

you are in violation of you visa aka overstay which will result in non-entry for up to ten years


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ahm_anw83 said:


> Dear ,
> 
> I have got Student visa to study in USA but I didnt attend to my School, so what will happend?



then hopefully you are no longer in the US


----------



## ahm_anw83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you Davis

I traveled to the US with my visa, but once I were there I didn't go to school.

So, your Advise???

What shall I do?

iIf the Immigration department catch me, what they will do?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are in overstay. This means they will send you back to your home country.

How long are you in overstay?
Are you engaged to an American citizen?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ahm_anw83 said:


> Thank you Davis
> 
> I traveled to the US with my visa, but once I were there I didn't go to school.
> 
> ...


If you dont want to spend time in a Jail cell ..quietly leave and go home
..the school will have reported your no show ...because of your country 
they may suspect you of some kind of terrorist activity ..


that you not need


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ahm_anw83 said:


> Thank you Davis
> 
> I traveled to the US with my visa, but once I were there I didn't go to school.
> 
> ...


It is simply time to go home. You will just have to step up to the plate.


----------



## ahm_anw83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you All,

I dont want to back home, and I want to stay illegal in USA, so Can I?

And What shall I do to be legal?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Get yourself an (expensive) excellent immigration lawyer, maybe they can help you. But be prepared to find out that they will buy you a one way ticket to Jordan on your expense, and that you will have big trouble ever getting into the US again.

I repeat my question: how long are you already in the Us (the longer, the worst)?
Do you have an American fiancee?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ahm_anw83 said:


> Thank you All,
> 
> I dont want to back home, and I want to stay illegal in USA, so Can I?
> 
> And What shall I do to be legal?


According to what you posted here - you are illegally in the US.

This is an open forum for expats and potential expats to exchange experiences and research not to advise on how to stay illegally in the US.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

You are committing visa fraud, ie, you lied to the American Government to get a visa.
If you get caught, you will probably go to jail, and get deported.
If you stay as an illegal, you will have no status, no driving licence, and cannot travel out of the country without at least a 10-year ban, if not a lifetime ban.

I don't believe you're asking us how to stay her as an illegal!!!


----------



## ahm_anw83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dear All,

thank you, I will back to my country, I dont want to be illegal.


----------

